# Tropical Itch - Bottom Fishing 8-5-11



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

Left out of Billy Goat Hole headed to a favorite mix bag hole about 60 miles offshore. Weather was nice but hardtails were hard to come by managed a few but didn't get as much as we wanted. We get on the spot and bam AJs are in full force and hungry. We caught some nice ones. We managed to get a few grouper, some beeliners, a cuban hogfish, sand tilefish and one nice trigger. It was a great day.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice haul capt! Stud jack for sure!!


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

more pictures from the trip


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice mess of fish there for sure. Enjoy.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

By my eye there is a stud almaco (the jack on the far right) and a rainbow runner in there ! nice catch !


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

we've caught several rainbow runners this year(are they good eating?) and I'm not sure if that was an almaco or not it looked a lot like one (but we don't catch them over this way much)


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice mess of fish. It does look like an Almaco to me also, it's a big one!


----------



## Thisldu (Oct 2, 2007)

That's the biggest almaco I've ever seen.


----------

